# Panhandle Fly Fishing Film tour & Redfish Shootout



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Coming up next month in Destin, FL. The Panhandle Fly Fishing Film Tour & Redfish Shootout. Brought to you by Shoreline Church, Bote Boards, SORD Tools, Olde Florida Outfitters, Moonshine Fly Rods, and Harbor Docks. Movie and captains party on Friday Night at Shoreline Church. Tournament on Saturday with awards at Harbor Docks. Tournament is $50 and includes a ticket to the movie on Friday night. Movie tickets are $20 in advance and $25 at the door. Proceeds go to Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance.
4 divisions and a trout Calcutta 
Open 
Ladies
Kayak/ SUP 
Most spots


----------



## cmtelhiard (Mar 1, 2021)

sounds like a nice event


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Fly only?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

eightwt said:


> Fly only?


Yes. It is fly only. Sorry it took my so long to reply but I have been traveling for 2 weeks.


----------



## samtheman55 (Jun 23, 2021)

Padre said:


> Coming up next month in Destin, FL. The Panhandle Fly Fishing Film Tour & Redfish Shootout. Brought to you by Shoreline Church, Bote Boards, SORD Tools, Olde Florida Outfitters, Moonshine Fly Rods, and Harbor Docks. Movie and captains party on Friday Night at Shoreline Church. Tournament on Saturday with awards at Harbor Docks. Tournament is $50 and includes a ticket to the movie on Friday night. Movie tickets are $20 in advance and $25 at the door. Proceeds go to Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance.
> 4 divisions and a trout Calcutta
> Open
> Ladies
> ...


Sounds awesome! I’ll try and make it!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

We had a great tournament thanks to all our sponsors: Bote Boards, Old Florida Outfitters, Harbor Docks, Moonshine Rods, New Belgium Brewery SORD Tools and Shoreline Church. Friday nights captains meeting was held at Shoreline Church during the showing of the 2021 Fly Fishing Film Tour. There were lots of give aways including a Bote Hang Out Dock, which was raffled off and all the money went to the Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance. Saturday the weather was perfect for a fly fishing tournament except the water was very murky from the recent hurricane rains. Made sight fishing very difficult. We were very excited to have 30 anglers entered into our 1st fly fishing tournament. Only 5 fish fish were caught and 3 of these were by one person. Needless to say, Jordan Whiteman took home 2 8wt' fly rods. He got 1st place in the open division and won a Moonshine 8wt with the largest 2 fish and he won a custom fly rod for the fish with the most spots. Nick Vlahos (check out his flies) took 2nd in the Open. And Bo took 3rd. Looking to move the tournament to October next year and Meredith McCord had agreed to fish in the tournament. We will keep you updated as the dates are determined as we would love to have some south Florida people come up to Destin and experience this fishing locale. We had 2 women come up from south FL and fished. Capt. Alissa Vinoski and her friend, Chessy Ricca came up and fished the Ladies division.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I love to come out next year! Looks like a neat event.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

AZ_squid said:


> I love to come out next year! Looks like a neat event.


Love to have you. If you need any info, hit me up.


----------

